# Applet in jsp einbinden



## nanostruct (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo *, 

habe einige Zeit verschwendet um eine Lösung für mein Problem zu finden. Leider ohne Erfolg 
Ich versuche ein Applet in eine jsp einzubinden, aber das klappt irgendwie nicht. ich mache etwas falsch. 
In mein WEB-INF/classes habe ich pack/pack2/Applet.class auf dem möchte ich über die jsp so zugreifen

```
<jsp:plugin type="applet"
            code="pack.pack2.Applet.class" 
            codebase="." 
            jreversion="1.5" 
            width="550" height="350" >
</jsp:plugin>
```
bekomme aber eine java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: pack.pack2.Applet.class.

Wo muss der Applet liegen damit er gefunden wird?

cu nanostruct


----------



## schnuffie (26. Juli 2007)

Probier mal codebase="WEB-INF/classes", wenn Du Dich im Kontextpfad mit Deiner JSP befindest.


----------



## Bruderjones (4. November 2008)

Ist zwar etwas her, aber vielleicht hilft es ja anderen noch.

Hatte gerade auf einer anderen Seite gelesen:

"Laut Spek. darf kein Client auf WEB-INF zugreifen, sondern nur die WebApp selbst (Servlets etc.). "

D.h. die MeinApplet.class darf nicht in oder unterhalb des WEB-INF liegen

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=431399


----------

